# IIS zeigt nur XML inhalt



## davedigital (2. September 2004)

Da meine PHP-Seiten als XHTML ausgezeichnet sind, zeigt mein lokaler IIS5 diese nur als XML-Dateien an. Was ist hier falsch, dass ich diese nicht als ganz normale HTML-Seite angezeigt wird?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (2. September 2004)

ContentType im IIS vielleicht falsch festgelegt?


----------



## davedigital (3. September 2004)

Vielen Dank, doch plötzlich scheint es ohne jeglich Änderung zu funktionieren   mysteriös


----------

